# 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem



## 64347Elvis (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 2005 Fleetwood Tioga with the Ford E450 chassis (6.8L V-10 w/TorqShift 5sp auto) with only 12000 miles on it. The transmission housing is cracked and needs replacing. Not sure why it cracked but the winter was severe. 

Does anyone know of other early failures on these transmissions? 
Any ideas on vendors? 

I'm in Germany (civilian working for the US Army) and this is going to be expensive getting a new tranny here.
Any advice or helpful comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Mike - I did a Google search on Ford transmission problems and nothing came up anywhere near relating to your problem.  Apparently cracked housings are not a common problem.

I also did a search on "Auto Salvage Yards in German" and came up with some that might have a transmission.  I didn't have much luck finding a vendor here in the states, but maybe one of the other forum members will have some info for you.

Good luck with it.  Post back and let us know how you do.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

I have not heard of anything like that here.  Would it be possible to weld the housing?  Have you checked all mounts?  Make a call to Ford Motor Co..  Don't think the cold weather would have anything to do with it unless it had filled with water. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## LEN (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Have you contacted Ford? With that low mileage they might help out as its got to be a defect. 

LEN


----------



## 64347Elvis (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Thanks for the info - my local Ford dealer in Mainz is searching but cannot find a replacement in theater yet. 
I have not seen the crack (RV is 25 miles away) but was told it cannot be welded. I'll keep the site updated as event$ unfold.
Mike
MSgt USAF Ret. (and lovin' it)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

ever thought of going with a Jasper trans ?? they will prolly have one in stock and if u can find a shop that deals with Jasper ,, they can install it for u ,, but u are prolly looking in the price range of about 5 grand ,, for labor and the tranny ,, last one i put in a chevy MH chassis was 2,500 for the trans plus my labor ,, but they have a good warranty 5 yrs or 50,000 miles ,, but to have that warranty ,, u must have it installed by a Jasper approved shop ,, or one that deals alot with Jasper products ,, and no i am not promoting Jasper products ,, just replying to a post ,, with MO 
 :approve:


----------



## 64347Elvis (Apr 5, 2011)

RE: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Here is the latest update: 
I emailed Ford/USA on their website with the following comment. I'll keep you advised on any response. 
Thanks again to all with the helpful and RV-brotherhood support!

"The transmission in my 2005 Ford E-450 chassis RV (6.8L Gas, 5R110W transmission) has a cracked housing. My camper is a Fleetwood Tioga 31M and has only 12,000 miles. I am in Germany with the US Army.  I am
working with AutoHaus Gebr. Heinz, Am Mombacher Kreisel 355120 Mainz. Telephone 011-49-6131-9962-0. My service manager is Xxxx Xxxxxxxx and he speaks excellent English. He says the transmission housing cannot be repaired. I am concerned that the crack may be caused by a manufacturing or assembly defect and
replacing it with a new transmission would not fix the cause. The vehicle has never seen a hard day in its life, no rough roads, and no accidents.
I am a long time, loyal Ford owner (several pickups, 2003 Mustang GT, 2007 Ford Focus ST).
With such low mileage, would Ford consider assisting in the repairs?
Please advise soonest, it is camping season here.
Any advice or support would be much appreciated."

I'm not holding my breath but I am keeping my fingers crossed for now.
Mike


----------



## C Nash (Apr 5, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Mike, it will be interesting to see Fords answer to this problem.  Does the shop where it is have any idea of the cause?  My the way  Thank you for your service to our country :approve:


----------



## 64347Elvis (Apr 6, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Here is Ford's response. It is what I expected. I believe I have purchased my last Ford. (Previously my 2003 Mustang GT's engine blew just 4 days out of warranty - I received the same response)

"Dear Michael,
My name is Marjorie with Ford's Customer Service and I received your email regarding your transmission concern on your 2005 Ford E-450.
I understand where your concern lies and I feel your frustration in reference to this matter.  Customer satisfaction is the primary objective of Ford Motor Company and we make every attempt to ensure that our owners are satisfied.  To directly assist you with your concern, Ford Motor Company has made arrangements with the Overseas Military Sales Corporation (OMSC) to assist with service-related issues.  Should your vehicle require service, OMSC can help you find a participating service center.  These service centers will also be able to assist you in administering warranties, Ford Extended Service Plans, recalls and customer satisfaction programs.  You may contact them at: (several addresses listed, same ones as for my Mustang, deleted for brevity)
On behalf of Ford Motor Company, I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this situation may have caused you. Thank you for contacting Ford."

Mike


----------



## akjimny (Apr 6, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

And you didn't even get kissed     :angry:  :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

sounds like our last 2 Democrat Presidents, all talk and no substance AND DOUBLE TALK.


----------



## Triple E (Apr 6, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Mike, you might start thinking Allison.  Not sure if one would mate to your block but now is the time to find out.


----------



## 64347Elvis (Apr 11, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

I checked the Allison website and did not see a transmission for a gas Ford. Their website wasn't very impressive from a customer standpoint though.
Latest from the dealer:
Ford Transmission: $3100 + $1000 core charge + $? shipping + installation + 10% import fee for Germany + 19% German sales/value added tax. 
If possible, I can arrange for a Ford dealer to send me the transmission c/o the dealership, this way I can avoid import and sales tax (courtesy of Status of Forces Agreement).
The benefit from paying extra for Ford's handling - if something goes wrong in 12months/12K miles, i do have a warranty. That is expensive peace of mind but this is an expensive place and, face it, ours is an expensive hobby when things go wrong.

If anyone knows a good Ford dealer on the East Coast (preferably) I'd be much obliged for their dealership name.

I've worked with a couple of ebay retailers but found their sales staffs were slow to respond and seemingly barely able to complete a written sentence. Yes, they were cheaper but if they are hard to reach when there is profit to be made, how responsive will they be if a problem crops up?
I'll keep updating as the situation develops.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 11, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Mike - Is there an Auto Craft Shop on any base near you?  I know almost every base in the states has one, and the staff are willing to help with most any problem.  Of course, you wouldn't get the 12/12 warranty, but it should be cheaper.  And maybe you could look into RV extended warrant insurance to cover any future breakdowns.


----------



## 64347Elvis (Apr 12, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Hi Jim,
Our local auto craft shop, just two miles from the truck repair shop, is very helpful but the RV wouldn't even get in the garage there so using the pit is out of the question. The garage is an old WWII or early '50s tank maintenance facility.   
Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## 64347Elvis (Apr 16, 2011)

RE: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Latest update - the price has changed. Now Ford wants Euro 5800/$8656 for the transmission delivered. This does not include installation or anything else. I'm forced to look elsewhere. On the bright side, Transmission Exchange of TX has done a wonderful job of providing pre-sale information. They were the ONLY company that requested I check the model plate on the bottom left of the transmission to verify we were discussing the  correct transmission (too many variations on the 5R110W). 
Here is my response to the Ford customer service survey. (Note: OMCS is Overseas Military Car Sales)
"Marjorie sent a nice email but my transmission died, not my goldfish. I've owned over $200,000 worth of Ford products since 1980 and this was the second time in a row that Ford has not stood behind a product. I know my E450 is out of warranty but this type of transmission failure at just 12,000 miles is extremely rare, virtually unheard of. I would have appreciated at least feigned interest from Ford. OMCS also replied that if it isn't under warranty, they can't & won't help. I would have appreciated a visit from a Ford rep (German or otherwise) to check the transmission for defects to help other Ford customers in this possible situation. The only good Ford employee in this debacle is Remo Schubbach, Autohaus Heinz, Mainz, Germany. He's very helpful but can't make up for the outrageous costs to repair this vehicle. Euro 5800 ($8656) for the transmission alone? That is no way to support your military customers, regardless of warranty status.
My 2003 Mustang GT's engine was destroyed (cracked intake manifold) 4 days out of warranty and I received nothing from Ford. That would have been my last Ford but the RV was a truck and I hoped for better. I believe that if Ford cared about their longtime customers they would have at least looked into my situation more than checking the build date for warranty status.
Safe to say, I'm disappointed in Ford's response. I would hoped they'd be at least curious as to how this happened.  I'm not asking for handouts or even discounts but a fair price ($3000) on the transmission would have been appreciated."


----------



## 64347Elvis (May 23, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Final Update: We purchased a replacement transmission from The Transmission Exchange Co of Portland, Oregon. They were very helpful (the only company that was), knowledgeable, and were able to ship the transmission in 72 hours. Two weeks later we were back on the road, shifting smoothly. We've put about 300 miles on it without issue. Thanks again for all the help from my fellow RVUSA forum and Spencer at Transmission Exchange. 
The problem with the old tranny is a hole about halfway back on the right /pax side of the transmission. 

If you want pix, please send me your email address. Total cost: $5000. We'd get $700 back for core charge but shipping rate is $725 (no kidding).


----------



## akjimny (May 23, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Glad you got it fixed, Mike, and I feel your pain at the price.  Like you said, this is an expensive hobby and looks like I shouldn't be expecting Ford to step up on any repairs. :angry:  :angry:


----------



## 64347Elvis (May 23, 2011)

Re: 2005 Fleetwood Tioga 31M Transmission Problem

Sure thing Jim! Still love RV'ing though -we're heading off to Joan of Arc's birthplace and the citadel at Bitche, France for Memorial Day Weekend. We'll also stopping to pay our respects at US Cemetery at St. Avold on our way back into Germany.  Have a great weekend!


----------

